# [ANDROID][GAME] Zig Zag React



## Liovalentin (15. März 2017)

_Hallo
Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach etwas Feedback zu meinem neuen Game für Android. Wäre euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr mir eure Eindrücke schildern könntet. (Schwierigkeitsgrad, Design, Gameplay usw.) Danke! _

*Google play store link:*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.IconE.ZigZag_React

*Youtube link:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BmyddBbPII

*Google play store text:*

Bewege dich entlang der Mauer und sammle die verschiedenen Diamanten ein.
Die farbigen Symbole zeigen dir die Richtung an, in die du dich bewegen kannst.
Drücke zum richtigen Zeitpunkt den entsprechenden Button, um die Kugel zu steuern.

Deine Koordination wird sich von Mal zu Mal verbessern!

Wie viele Punkte kannst du erreichen?
• Bonuspunkte durch spezielle Diamanten
• 5 Highscores werden gespeichert
• Passe deine Steuerung an
• Steigende Spielgeschwindigkeit


*Play Store Bilder:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

